# Not sure what my stool and body are telling me!



## Nettey (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello everyone. My name is Jeanette, and I am a 27 year old female. For the past few days, I have been having burning, orangeish/yellow bile/acidic diarrhea, along with stomach aches, indigestion, heartburn, and insomnia I suppose. I took two sleep aid pills and only managed a 45 minute nap. I'm wide awake right now and don't even feel tired! So, back to the issue at hand. I feel like I'm having a panic attack or an anxiety attack when I'm driving. I will pass gas while driving, and it's relieved for a minute, but I feel like I'm going to throw up, I get nervous, my heart races, and I roll down the window for air. I've never had this issue before, but I found this site and thought I'd seek help from others before I call my doctor. I can't say I eat the healthiest, and I normally end up with either regular bowel movements or diarrhea. The yellowish bile stuff is recent. I feel no pain in my upper right abdomen or shoulder. Then again, I had neck surgery last year for a bulging disc in my c6/c7 with a titanium plate so pain in my shoulder blade area is normal for me. I'm overweight, my mother had her gallbladder removed when she was young, and no other history of gallbladder issues in the family. I take immodium (only one pill because two would back me up, I'm sure), and it sometimes helps but after that it's right back to loose stools. I thought maybe a colonoscopy would help, but then I realized I don't think it would help or tell much. What tests did you have to go through to find the problem? I just can't seem to win here. Any advice or help would be wonderful! I'm willing to answer any questions. Also, like my mother, I laugh when I pass gas. I laugh even harder when it smells bad...I don't even know why. I guess it's because of another person's reaction (close friends. I try not to pass in public). Not sure if that helps, lol. Anyways, yeah... any advice would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nettey (Feb 19, 2016)

I would also like to add that I have a pilonidal cyst. It's been active for the past week but it's not infected. It's also very annoying and runs in the family.


----------

